

Valve goes official with Steam for Ubuntu - primesuspect
http://icrontic.com/article/steam-and-l4d2-are-coming-to-ubuntu

======
derpmeister
Yes, this was already discussed and it's still on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4253427>

Don't litter HN with your blogspam.

